# Paradigm Newbie



## dearslayer (Apr 12, 2014)

First of I'd like to say hi and thanks in advance for any help and direction I may get here. I recently purchased The Monitor 11 Series 7 tower speakers. Driven by a new Pioneer SC67 Receiver. Bare in mind that I am fairly new to this game and just learning even at my 53 yrs, Only system I've had in the past is a 5.1 Infinity. I couldn't afford the whole speaker package to match when I purchased the new Paradigm towers so I've been searching out used centers and surrounds and have found so far some pretty good deals I think. So to sum up I currently have a set of ADP 370 V3's surrounds, and 370 V3 center channel. Also have a set of ADP Reference monitor V2 surrounds, a set of Mini Monitors V6 surrounds and CC190 V6 center. This Friday I will be getting a pair of Studio 20 V2's for a Very good price as well. So I guess my question is what would best be suited to the towers for the best sound? I know what most will think.... what I've spent on used speakers I could have purchased a Center 3 to match the towers but truth be told I've only spent about $500.00 for all these speakers and they are all a 8-9 out of 10 condition and my plan is to put together a 7.1 or 9.1 maybe next year when I move to a better place. Oh I also picked up a set of Monitor 9 ,V3 and LCR 350 for $75.00 in excellent condition. The plan is to resell some of this stuff to recoup what I've spent thus far and keep the best for future use.I know my best bet would be get all monitor speakers for best match but at the same time I'm also thinking to sell the Monitor towers and go with Studio's down the road and that way I will already have studio surrounds if I keep the ones I have. Sorry if this is confusing but in my mind it's somewhat clear..... I think.

G.T.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Honestly, the best center for you would be another Monitor 11 Series 7 tower but, since you already have an LCR 350 I'd suggest you give it a try and see how well it works with your towers.


----------



## dearslayer (Apr 12, 2014)

I currently have the CC190 V6 in place and I think it sounds pretty good but I'm not sure my ears are trained well enough to tell the difference between The cc190 V6/ 370 V3/ or LCR350.Not sure I understand... where would I put another Tower for a center?? Behind the TV??


----------

